# Correct psi for 245-40-ZR18



## ken6217 (Dec 26, 2005)

What is the correct front and rear tire pressure for Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 245-40-ZR18for an '05 530i?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## ken6217 (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

245/40R-18 tires are OE sizes on some models of E60 5 series and therefore should be listed on the tire information placard on your driver door jamb. The placard-listed pressures for that size would be the "correct" pressure.

Have you tried that and do you feel that those pressures are not suitable for some reason? There are circumstances in which you may wish to deviate from those, but we need more info.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

ken6217 said:


> What is the correct front and rear tire pressure for Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 245-40-ZR18for an '05 530i?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


If that is an OEM size the recommended tire pressure should be listed in your owner's manual. It should give you 2 recommendations, one for up to 4 occupants and 1 for full rated load. Remember those are only guidelines you may need to play with but never exceed the maximum pressure listed on your tire sidewall.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Read your manual for correct air pressure first!

Never rely on the door jamb label at first.

Some cars list the air pressure on the door jamb assuming 2 or 4 passengers. Since it only lists pressure and not occupant count, you need to check the manual first.

Then pressurize based on your typical occupant load. i.e. 2 or 4 passengers.


----------



## ken6217 (Dec 26, 2005)

These are new tires and different sizes. I would assume the tire pressure would be different. I had 225-50-17 I think. I know have 245-45-18. I would think the psi would be different.
Ken


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Per your owners manual for a normal load the presure is 29F/32R for most tires in which your new size falls in between. You can start there and play around as long as you don't exceed the max pressure for the tire. I generally run several PSI higher in the front and a few above normal in the rear because I prefer less understeer and extra PSI for pot hole protection.


----------

